
Amazon execs labeled fired worker 'not smart or articulate' in leaked PR notes - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/apr/02/amazon-chris-smalls-smart-articulate-leaked-memo
======
mrosett
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22763057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22763057)

